# Breeding cherry shrimp for color



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I am curious about how to breed cherry shrimp to be redder... I have some really thick reds right now so i am wondering if i should be keeping all the same shrimp together, or should i be adding new cherry shrimp with a different bloodline in there from time to time... And how often should I be introducing new stock ? 

Secondly, if I added sakura/fire reds would that in time cause the cherries to breed more red? 

Any help appreciated


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You have to take out the none red ones. Not add more red ones in.
As for the mixing of blood lines. It's like oil painting, if you have a good colour. Don't polute it by adding unnessarry blood lines. Only when there is something wrong with your blood line that you need to add new blood line to fix it.
If you add sakura into the tank, you will get some sakura for the first few generation, but if left unattended, they will simply go back to normal will 1 here or 1 there that is a sakura gene carrying RCS.
This all, goes under the assumption that you only have a shrimp only tank with no fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

No theres no fish in this tank...
Thanks for the info- ive been saving the most red shrimps as each have babies...


----------

